# Mixing prodiamine and eagle or not to is the question..



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I have had multiple years back to back where SDS has been a concern. Getting ready to lay down prodiamine and eagle fungicide. Question is can you mix it? Did you read the label? Yes and it really doesnt say you can or can not. The eagle talks about compatibility with alot of things but leaves out pre emergents while the prodiamine talks about compatibility but says nothing about fungicide(unless I missed it)

Phil


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> I have had multiple years back to back where SDS has been a concern. Getting ready to lay down prodiamine and eagle fungicide. Question is can you mix it? Did you read the label? Yes and it really doesnt say you can or can not. The eagle talks about compatibility with alot of things but leaves out pre emergents while the prodiamine talks about compatibility but says nothing about fungicide(unless I missed it)
> 
> Phil


Look for how eagle 20 works. If it's a contact product you need to apply it separate because prodiamine is a systemic product meaning it needs to hit the soil.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

SDS is a root disease so needs to be watered into the soil just like Pre-M.

I personally have never mixed a Pre-M and fungicide in same tank.

Phil and I were wondering if anyone here ever has.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> > I have had multiple years back to back where SDS has been a concern. Getting ready to lay down prodiamine and eagle fungicide. Question is can you mix it? Did you read the label? Yes and it really doesnt say you can or can not. The eagle talks about compatibility with alot of things but leaves out pre emergents while the prodiamine talks about compatibility but says nothing about fungicide(unless I missed it)
> ...


Eagle is a systemic product, maybe I should mix some with water and prodiamine and see what happens

2.4 ounces of eagle 
.20 ounces of prodiamine and 
2 gallons of water


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > 95mmrenegade said:
> ...


Why so little amount of prodiamine? I see you have 6k of a yard so what's you goal with the prodiamine at that rate


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

That is the mix for 1k sq ft,

Full cocktail:
12 ounces of eagle
1.03 ounces of prodiamine
12 gallons of water


----------



## CH-Johnson (Apr 28, 2017)

Whatever ended up happening with this? I am in the same spot and would like to mix Eagle20 in with my Prodiamine app next week to avoid spraying the whole yard twice. I've got some serious dollar spot that hung around way too long.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I hammered it all at once.


----------



## JKH7 (Aug 24, 2018)

Good work! I've never had any compatibility issues with mixing fungicide/pre-ems. I've been broadcasting both this month


----------



## JKH7 (Aug 24, 2018)

Usually my main concern tank mixing pesticides is making sure the ph is in the optimum range


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> I hammered it all at once.


Are you doing 4 apps of prodiamine per year? 1.03oz divided by 6 is about 1/4 the yearly max. Just curious if you are applying enough pre-em?


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> > I hammered it all at once.
> ...


Yes 4 apps per year.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

0.2oz of prodiamine, 4x a year gets him close to the annual max.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

reidgarner said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > 95mmrenegade said:
> ...


Perfect. Sounds like you have a solid plan.


----------

